# Oneida Super Dust Gorilla - 5 HP



## CajunWoodArtist

I bought the same Oneida Super dust Gorilla in 2008. It has been a workhorse and completely trouble free. I set mine up underneath an enclosed stairwell in my shop that is insulated and soundproofed with spray foam insualtion and is therefore whisper quiet. I also have a 5 hp compressor under the stairwell.
I have 6 remotes for my dust collector and in ther last 8 years I had to replace only one.

I designed my own ductwork instead of using Oneida's design service and I bought the metal spiral ductwork from a big woodwork supply store that is about 30 miles from my home..so I did not have to pay shipping for it. Since making several design changes in my shop tool arrangement i now have some 4" pvc combined with my metal duct pipe.


----------



## AZWoody

I can agree with you on Oneida not knowing as much when asking questions.

I chose the Clearvue over the Oneida because I got a much better feel for how the unit would work from talking to the lady at Clearvue. She knew the ins and outs of the unit and how it works in their own shop.
Also, it was a one stop place for me to purchase everything I would need. That includes the 6" blast gates, hoses and 4" transitions.

I don't understand why you say you have to get all the parts from other suppliers though. You can order a Clearvue unit either with or without the filters. It's right on the main pricing list.
The only thing they don't supply is the dust bin but that's because everyone has different height requirements for their installations.

If you are wanting some filters, let me know. I bought the filters that came with the Clearvue but I ended up piping it outside so I am not using mine. I am pretty sure they were made by Wynn Environmental.
Going off the top of my head, it's 2 filters that stack around 6' high and maybe 16" across.


----------



## ssnvet

1650 vs. 1850 cfm

I'm impressed that you actual measurements were even this close as measured cfm can vary a lot and can only be accurately predicted with a fan curve and an accurate measure of the flow losses and restriction in your ductwork. That's why they quote 1850cfm at 2.5" SP.

My understanding is that the standard DC test setup has a manometer in a 10' run of straight smooth walled pipe of the same diameter as the inlet sucking an open room. Also, in order to be universal, all test results would then have to be corrected to STP (standard temp and pressure) as any variation in air density will have an affect on the flow rate.

Sounds like a reliable beast approaching the upper limit of an in-home hobby shop. 5,000 cfm is the threshold for what you can have inside the shop, and beyond that, if you recirculate the air back into the shop, you get into fire suppression requirements that cost more than the DC system itself.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist

Rredoak…I purchased the extra remotes from Oneida. I don't know if they are available elsewhere at a lower cost but I do know these all work and are programmed right out the package to work with my system.
I did buy the dust bin alarm and it was a waste of money because I could never get it to work despite several calls to Oneida. I just lift off the dust container top every so often and take a look to see what the level is. This method has worked just fine for me. One thing I would have done differently would be to get the larger dust bin instead of the smaller one. Since my Oneida is wall mounted and the 8" metal pipe is already lined up with the smaller dust bin it would be a lot of work to disconnect and move everything to line up with th 55 gallon dust bin…
I read someone's post that they cut a small opening in their dust bin and covered it with a piece of clear plexiglass. I considered doing this but wonder if it would quickly get to the point of having the view blocked from the dust inside.

The best upgrade I have done was replacing my Oneida filter after several years of use with a double filter. I used 2 of the Wynn Filters and it made a noticable increase in suction power. I added 2 cleanout ports at the bottom and when I want to clean the filters I just open them and put my shop vac hose in there and use compressed air on the outside of the Wynn filters. Works like a charm…


----------



## Redoak49

I will be posting a blog segment in the next couple of days concerning my testing. I used a straight run of 8 inch pipe and a digital thermal anemometer from Dwyer.

I really like the dual filter set up and at some point will do something similar.


----------



## richimage

Great looking and sounding setup. I am in the process of upgrading from an HF "Frankenvac" (standard mobile base, Thein filter lid on chip barrel, exhaust out 6" flex hose) as my machines connect one at a time with Rockler quick-connects to the two 4" hoses. I purchased a Super Dust Deputy, 4" PVC pipe/fittings, ordered the Rikon impeller so often mentioned (it's on the way!) and have a plan for the stack to a "top hat" configuration. Last bit I'm working on is how to raise the lid so I can remove the chip barrel for emptying.








wow! Just looking at the picture shows how ugly that setup truly is….. Better get busy on the replacement!







And here is the CSU (Chief Spousal Unit) helping with the chores…


----------



## b2rtch

For years I have a clear view 5HP. 
I put together alone, that was a job!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46709
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46764


----------



## Redoak49

That is great b2rtch…...have you done any measurements on flow or static pressure. It would be I interesting to compare actual data. I suspect they are very similar.


----------



## b2rtch

No I never did. 
I just know that my installation is not as good as it could be because I have to use a sharp 90 degree elbow right into the cyclone.I know enough about fluid dynamic to know that I loose a lot of suction right there but all together my installation works very well for me.
I made all the ducting using inexpensive 6.00" of the self duct from Lowes.
To prevent the duct from collapsing I made a vacuum safety valve.
It works very well.
I bought the clear view used for around$700.00


----------



## Redoak49

I had to use two 90 degree bends from mine to get in the shop. I used 8" long radius elbows from Oneida. After that reduced to 6" DWV into the shop. The important part is that even with reduced flow due to the elbows and size reduction I still get enough flow.


----------

